# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Гита говинда на русском языке.

## Рус-лан

ХАРИ бОЛ!!!

Есть ли Гита говинда на русском языке издательства BhaktiVedanta Book trust? где можно приобрести?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

На русском нет.

----------


## Рус-лан

А другие издательства? или аудио версия на русском?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> А другие издательства?


для любителей академических переводов, не пользующихся гуглом: 
в переводе А. Сыркина, изд. "Восточная литература"

----------


## Рус-лан

> для любителей академических переводов, не пользующихся гуглом: 
> в переводе А. Сыркина, изд. "Восточная литература"


Не "гуглю" пытаюсь брать информацию как минимум из адекватных мест от адекватных людей...
академический перевод спосибо не интересует...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Я на данный момент знаю только двух таких Ачарьев и имена Обоих нельзя упоминать на данном форуме.


Не передергивайте! Упоминать имена ачарьев не запрещено.

----------


## Рус-лан

*Lakshmana Prana das* Будьте добры объясните боле подробно о Говинда-Гите, в частности интересует некий запрет на чтение, как мне объяснил один из преданных им запрещают читать данное произведение дабы оно очень возвышенно и читать его могут только продвинутые Гуру ? якобы эта поэма только для смиренного разума, и что при чтении этой поэмы у людей возникают материальное вожделение?  каковы критерии???

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> *Lakshmana Prana das* Будьте добры объясните боле подробно о Говинда-Гите, в частности интересует некий запрет на чтение, как мне объяснил один из преданных им запрещают читать данное произведение дабы оно очень возвышенно и читать его могут только продвинутые Гуру ? якобы эта поэма только для смиренного разума, и что при чтении этой поэмы у людей возникают материальное вожделение?  каковы критерии???


Критерии простые - сначала 8 раз прочитать "Бхагавад-гиту, как она есть" от корки до корки. Потом 6 раз прочитать Шримад Бхагаватам все Песни, затем 4 раза прочитать "Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриту". И только тогда можно приступать к чтению произведений, подобных "Гита-Говинде".

----------


## Рус-лан

> Критерии простые - сначала 8 раз прочитать "Бхагавад-гиту, как она есть" от корки до корки. Потом 6 раз прочитать Шримад Бхагаватам все Песни, затем 4 раза прочитать "Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриту". И только тогда можно приступать к чтению произведений, подобных "Гита-Говинде".


 вы забыли наверное еще кое что ... выучить как минимум английский в идеале санскрит =) потому-что "Шримад-Бхагаватам" все песни не перевели еще на Русский и ну соответственно как и саму "Говинда-Гиту"

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

> вы забыли наверное еще кое что ... выучить как минимум английский


А почему бы и нет? Ведь был же такой стишок в школе: "я русский бы выучил только за то, что им разговаривал Ленин". А представляете себе, сам Бог приходил на Землю всего 500 лет назад как Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитйананда и проводил здесь свои игры Санкиртаны. А Его преданные впоследствии записали эти лилы и объяснили их смысл в различных произведениях на санскрите и бенгали. И сейчас многие из этих произведений уже есть на английском. Перефразируя вышеуказанный стишок, можно было бы сказать так: "английский я выучу только за то, что им разговаривал Кришна". Как сам Шрила Прабхупада много раз говорил: вы думаете, что эти коментарии написаны мной? Нет, это сам Кришна диктовал мне, а я просто записывал Его слова.

----------


## Alex-Kristian

> А почему бы и нет? Ведь был же такой стишок в школе: "я русский бы выучил только за то, что им разговаривал Ленин". А представляете себе, сам Бог приходил на Землю всего 500 лет назад как Господь Чайтанья и Господь Нитйананда и проводил здесь свои игры Санкиртаны. А Его преданные впоследствии записали эти лилы и объяснили их смысл в различных произведениях на санскрите и бенгали. И сейчас многие из этих произведений уже есть на английском. Перефразируя вышеуказанный стишок, можно было бы сказать так: "английский я выучу только за то, что им разговаривал Кришна". Как сам Шрила Прабхупада много раз говорил: вы думаете, что эти коментарии написаны мной? Нет, это сам Кришна диктовал мне, а я просто записывал Его слова.


Кришна говорил по-русски

----------


## Alex-Kristian

> Критерии простые - сначала 8 раз прочитать "Бхагавад-гиту, как она есть" от корки до корки. Потом 6 раз прочитать Шримад Бхагаватам все Песни, затем 4 раза прочитать "Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриту". И только тогда можно приступать к чтению произведений, подобных "Гита-Говинде".


 :dandavat:

----------


## Prema

> Критерии простые - сначала 8 раз прочитать "Бхагавад-гиту, как она есть" от корки до корки. Потом 6 раз прочитать Шримад Бхагаватам все Песни, затем 4 раза прочитать "Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриту". И только тогда можно приступать к чтению произведений, подобных "Гита-Говинде".


Лакшмана Прана, вам нужно быть осторожнее, ваши слова теперь на вики-сайтах цитируют как установленные в ИСККОН правила  :smilies: .

http://wiki.shayvam.org/%D0%93%D0%B8...BD%D0%B4%D0%B0

В самой кришнаитской среде существует правило, согласно которому всё-таки можно читать текст Гитаговинды:

«	Критерии простые - сначала 8 раз прочитать "Бхагавад-гиту, как она есть" от корки до корки. Потом 6 раз прочитать Шримад Бхагаватам все Песни, затем 4 раза прочитать "Шри Чайтанья Чаритамриту". И только тогда можно приступать к чтению произведений, подобных "Гита-Говинде".
Lakshmana Prana das	»

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Лакшмана Прана, вам нужно быть осторожнее, ваши слова теперь на вики-сайтах цитируют как установленные в ИСККОН правила


Да, я не против, пусть хоть каждый мой пост на цитаты разберут.  :pandit: 

Свое мнение о ГГ я высказал и с тех пор его не поменял.

----------

